
Toshiba has open-sourced GridDB, a Scalable In-Memory KVS - snaga
https://github.com/griddb/griddb_nosql
======
rubiquity
Is there any piece of software that suffers more from Not Invented Here
syndrome than Key-Value stores?

~~~
CyberDildonics
You could say that about programming languages, but they are so useful there
end up being a lot of variants.

I searched for a shared memory key value store high and low for interprocess
communication and the closest thing I found was WhiteDB. WhiteDB is pretty
great, but its concurrency is done through locking and it is very
unfortunately GPL licensed, which makes it very niche. (BTW a shared memory
key value store for IPC is AMAZING).

There are a ton of key value stores out there though amazingly enough I'm
still excited when I see announcements because I haven't found one that is
what I want.

~~~
ddorian43
Why don't you use lmdb ?

~~~
CyberDildonics
That was the first one I tried actually. It was a complete nightmare to get to
work on windows and its performance on windows was dismal, as in hundreds of
writes per second instead of millions. It was a colossal waste of time.

~~~
techdragon
There's your problem. You're using Windows /jk

------
brudgers
Toshiba's announcement in Japanese:
[http://www.toshiba.co.jp/cl/news/news201602_01.htm](http://www.toshiba.co.jp/cl/news/news201602_01.htm)

Or at least Google translate makes me believe it is.

------
crudbug
From the source, this looks like a production code dump. Anybody knows the
status of this ?

